# Alternative for Bacteriostatic water, MT-2?



## robbyreflex (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi I'm in need of an alternative for bacteriostatic water, as I'm going abroad in a week and need to start the Melanotan before it's too late. Is there something you can buy at the pharmacy instead?


----------



## thugz (Aug 18, 2007)

go your local gym where its one that looks like lads do gear and maybe ask someone you know there to ask the lad who knows th lad who uses or gets rid of gh or igf and they'll have sterile water in the amps that come with amnisomone or possibly basteriac water handy.

always worth a try


----------



## robbyreflex (Sep 2, 2007)

Is that the only solution there is? No way of getting sterile water or similar from the pharmacy at all?


----------



## thugz (Aug 18, 2007)

robbyreflex said:


> Is that the only solution there is? No way of getting sterile water or similar from the pharmacy at all?


i dont know mate of any other thing that sells it with something like in a chemist but maybe others do.

but it aint a bad idea though ay!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

It has been said you can get sterile water from a chemist on here before, but I do not know that for a fact myself.

How long are you planning to leave it once mixed, as the bac water is used for good reason, to keep bacteria from growing in the solution.


----------



## TomTom1 (Feb 1, 2007)

http://www.exchangesupplies.org/needle_exchange_supplies/water/water_intro.html

ive never ordered water from them, but the needles i ordered came next day delivery.


----------



## robbyreflex (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks for the help guys.

I'll be sharing a 10mg vial with a bud, so it will be gone in a week more or less, so no need to be worried about bacteria on the first one. After that I'll use bac water.

But I might try a chemist then. Anyone now of a chemist in Bournemouth by any chance?


----------

